# gfci breaker circuit ?



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The pool luminaires have very strict codes related to the GFCI's

genrally i dont useally get involded in this matter but the NEC code is very spefic with this.

I know you are in Californine now ATM you are on 02 code cycle and it will have same wording on 05 code cycle but i dont know what will be changed on 08 code cycle yet because i havent got the 08 NEC codebook yet.

but after 05 code cycle and later they did change a bit i was plan to paste it here but i feel it more easier for you to read the art 680 [ there some change along the way ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

The same rules apply no matter what the type of GFCI used. Separate conduit unless the other circuits are GFCI protected or supply a GFCI


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

As long as both hot and netural are dedicated to the pool circuit, what difference does it make if it's ran in shared conduits?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> The same rules apply no matter what the type of GFCI used. Separate conduit unless the other circuits are GFCI protected or supply a GFCI


 
Can you reference this in the NEC

thanks


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Unless I am misunderstanding the application:

680.23 Underwater Luminaires (Lighting Fixtures).
(F) Branch-Circuit Wiring.
(3) Conductors. Conductors on the load side of a ground-fault circuit interrupter or of a transformer, used to comply with the provisions of 680.23(A)(8), shall not occupy raceways, boxes, or enclosures containing other conductors unless one of the following conditions applies: 
(1) The other conductors are protected by ground-fault circuit interrupters.
(2) The other conductors are grounding conductors.
(3) The other conductors are supply conductors to a feed-through type ground-fault circuit interrupter.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

I see why that is code, yet the inspectors around here almost always let us get away with combining non-gfi circuits in the same raceway. Overkill having to seperate if you ask me.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

ok thanks everyone , but then this should apply to afci circuit as well .


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

oh , I forgot , hey frenchelectrician tu es d'ou ? moi je suis du jura , lons-le-saunier .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> The same rules apply no matter what the type of GFCI used


I thought you met any and all GFCI's


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Resiguy said:


> I see why that is code, yet the inspectors around here almost always let us get away with combining non-gfi circuits in the same raceway. Overkill having to seperate if you ask me.


Not really. This is so any fault in the "other" conductors is not imposed on to the wiring going directly to the pool (light) itself.

One should not restrict oneself to what the inspector is looking for, as there are plenty of items that can be missed by an inspector, which the installer should be aware of.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

It won't be overkill the first time a non GFCI conductor shorts to a protected one and somebody gets hurt. If you look at the "why" GFCIs are required in the first place it makes a great deal of sense to have a rule like this.

I need lots of convincing on AFCIs but have no doubts that GFCIs save a lot of lives and things that compromise the protection put folks at risk.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Resiguy said:


> As long as both hot and netural are dedicated to the pool circuit, what difference does it make if it's ran in shared conduits?


Resiguy,
I can understand your sentiment about GFCI-BC sharing in the same raceway, being in Chicago. 
Pool Subs,
I wonder what other non-GFCI circuit would be used in the same conduit to the pool lighting? Just curious. rbj


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I see landscape light outlets, bbq plugs, fountain outlet. some 120 yard lighting. You name it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

french connection!! said:


> oh , I forgot , hey frenchelectrician tu es d'ou ? moi je suis du jura , lons-le-saunier .


Oui Je suis Le Lyons et nordest Paris.
mais habite de Wisconsin [ nordest ] maintenment.

Merci, Marc 

sorry folks i was telling him that i used to live in Lyons and Northeast Paris France. but live in Wisconsin now.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> It won't be overkill the first time a non GFCI conductor shorts to a protected one and somebody gets hurt. If you look at the "why" GFCIs are required in the first place it makes a great deal of sense to have a rule like this.
> 
> I need lots of convincing on AFCIs but have no doubts that GFCIs save a lot of lives and things that compromise the protection put folks at risk.


If a non gfci circuit shorts to a proteced circuit the protected circiut's breaker will trip. 

I know the code and I agree protected circuits should be seperated. But over 100,000 plus homes are done like that in this area....never once has there been a problem, at least not that I know of. And it not a matter of what we can "get away with", it's using less time and material to get the same job done. 
Our bathroom/whirlpool and kitchen gfci circuits are ran in shared conduits as well. If your installation is sound, there should never be a problem.


----------

